# positive and happy vibes!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Clomid buddies, I think we need to spread some positive vibes and cheer between us all as I for one am sick of reading about BFN's.   

               

                                               

          

                                  





Ahhhh thats better. xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You're so sweet Flower 

And I second you cos I think we all deserve some  's

                   
         
           
     
     
        

WE WANT  +  +    =  

You're all fabulous clomid chicks 
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Flower - I agree (you like the bum shakes don't u?)

Just saw a girl I went to school with who has a little baby and she did not know she was pregnant  until 5 months as she had tried and given up as they said she was not able to have any!  Hope for us all......................................................

           

     

Hey my cousin who is a reflexologist / crystal healer says we should wear orange all the time as orange is colour of fertility.  ( I have orange toe nails today)  funny that  I hated the colour orange until she told me that.  I now carry an orange crystal - Carnelian in my pocket / bra at all times (and under the pillow when sleeping or   )

WE WANT SOME BFP's 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi there!
Love the bum shakes and elephants flowerpot & minxy-where did you get those- there fabby dabby!
vickilouxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah...
...there were some threads awhile back about wearing orange knickers for good luck (so I went & bought some peach ones...nearest I could find !!!)
There are some threads somewhere...can't remember where but sure someone will...about orange spot for fertility  

Vicki...
...the other smilies are "special" ones & you can only get them if you're a charter member !  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just thought  I would add my 2 pennys worth. I couldnt agree more. We all need some        and a little  
So here is to a happy and hopefully lucky month. oh and the comment about orange knickers really made me    .

Good luck everyone you all deserve what dream of because your all very very special

             
           

Love sal xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Ive just given you all 5 bubbles each too for good luck!!!!  

                   

                       

               
         

DRE
x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Ditto to what all you girls have already said, too many BFNs here, we need lots more positive vibes     before we all go  

So heres to plenty of    and lots of healthy   so we can survive the   and  get the   and   then we can all go and     and give each other a  

           to you all  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Imthinking that i need to join in here too!!

Lets hope this helps us all to feel  and relaxed enough for us all to get   

I hope the wicked old  stays far waway from us all

So here goes......

         

         

          

       

I hope that helps!!

Bendybird


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Stcky Vibes sent to all the FF girls from Tweets!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your all nutters.....but I love you!!! 

Some more good luck.....

     
      

      

        

       

            

Phew...exhausted now. Off for Mint Tea and SATC!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Dre, bubbles right back at ya chuck!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am sooooo jealous I can't get those bums and elephants -   

            


Those will have to do!


                 


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your bums are just fine sarah!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

See you are working as hard as me.



Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in weekend wind down mode!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me Too - I start winding down on a Tuesday!

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i like your style!      

love and positive vibes girls for a happy weekend!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

STOP SHOWING OFF WITH THOSE BUMS FLOWER.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank god another week is nearly over...it's been a tough one but got through it...am going to enjoy getting out of London & seeing some of family this weekend...   

oh yeah, my acupuncturist has badly broken his leg whilst on holiday  so he will be out of action for about a month...so no needles in me for a few weeks !!!  

can't be bothered with work


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

(what a child I am!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah why not give a small donation to FF and you will become a charter member like us and you get little extras


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

if you're interested there's a donation button on the right hand side of the home page...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You cows - why did you not tell me earlier!

YIPPEEE>>>>>>>>>>


See you later - with proper bare bums!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I am a full member now why am i not a charter member - I have done my donation and it want bare bums and elephants!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I got sent the link in a PM a while but try this....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies

Hope it works...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

woo-hooo!


----------

